# Stop a Washington takeover of the Internet



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Shouldn't surprise anyone. And they label conservatives as the book burning, hillbilly, racist, narrow minded, God fearing people. Just another way to control the population.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Well now that they've fixed the health care issues they can move on and work their magic on other areas that need to be destroyed. They want to keep the internet free,open, and equal so they're going to regulate it's use. Makes perfect sense to me. 

And we have 3 more years of them.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

BigBirdVA said:


> And we have 3 more years of them.



Possibly 7 more years. ukey:ukey:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Christopher67 said:


> Possibly 7 more years. ukey:ukey:


We would run out of ink and paper before then. And they keep slacking off on security the wrong person might crash one of their parties.


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

Christopher67 said:


> Stop a Washington takeover of the Internet
> 
> The Federal Communications Commission is moving ahead with proposed "Open Internet" rules, which would give federal regulators vast new powers, and ultimately lead to government control of the Internet.
> 
> ...


your post looked interesting but then i saw the link at the bottom of your page? just can't listen to anything that americansforprosperity has anything to do with after the way they carried on like nuts in the whole healthcare thing and the tea party thing has just made them seem like wackos with no credibility to me, thats their problem most Americans just laugh at anything they have to say nowukey:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

whitehunter2 said:


> your post looked interesting but then i saw the link at the bottom of your page? just can't listen to anything that americansforprosperity has anything to do with after the way they carried on like nuts in the whole healthcare thing and the tea party thing has just made them seem like wackos with no credibility to me, thats their problem most Americans just laugh at anything they have to say nowukey:


Yes i understand, go keep up to date with everything at moveon.org. Besides *NO WHERE* in the constitution does it say you have a RIGHT to healthcare*(We already have socialized medicine, when was the last time someone got kicked out the front door at a hospital for no insurance!)*. Yea isn't it an awful thing when people get together at the tea parties, haha people from all political views. 


1 other thing, that bill our communist president is trying to get passed, has nothing to do with americansforprosperity.org. All americansforprosperity.org is trying to do is point out that fact.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGL8CiUtXF0 <------Here, this may help.


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

Christopher67 said:


> Yes i understand, go keep up to date with everything at moveon.org. Besides *NO WHERE* in the constitution does it say you have a RIGHT to healthcare*(We already have socialized medicine, when was the last time someone got kicked out the front door at a hospital for no insurance!)*. Yea isn't it an awful thing when people get together at the tea parties, haha people from all political views.
> 
> 
> 1 other thing, that bill our communist president is trying to get passed, has nothing to do with americansforprosperity.org. All americansforprosperity.org is trying to do is point out that fact.
> ...


there are alot of things we don't mention in the constitution, but as Americans we are decent enough to not let people die because they can't pay 15 thousand bucks a year for health ins, yea they may not kick someone out of an emergency room but they won't get the care they need if you answer their very first question of "DO YOU HAVE INSURANCE" wrong while you lay on a stretcher turning blue having a heart attack!

and your americansforprosperity is a right hand group of corp America, funded by the insurance companies that are going to put the screws to you and your family when one of them gets sick, and that even if you have health ins..

the days of Americans losing everything they ever worked for because a family member got sick are coming to an end and that is all starting to change, i applaud our congress for having the stones to stand up to big insurance and make the changes that are being made.

unless your a billionair ins CEO you are nuts for not fully supporting this sweeping change our lawmakers are putting into place, this is all about the middle class working man, not losing his ins if he gets fired or leaves his job to start a small business or just leaves his job because it sucks. finally something for the working man who has the weight of the whole country riding on his back. the working guy gets a break and you can't even see that?

this is what the American people want and need. and anyone who has the nutz to say healthcare is not a right has a paper bung hole as far as i'm concerend! what the hell country do you live in! THIS IS AMERICA!!!!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

whitehunter2 said:


> there are alot of things we don't mention in the constitution, but as Americans we are decent enough to not let people die because they can't pay 15 thousand bucks a year for health ins, yea they may not kick someone out of an emergency room but they won't get the care they need if you answer their very first question of "DO YOU HAVE INSURANCE" wrong while you lay on a stretcher turning blue having a heart attack!
> 
> and your americansforprosperity is a right hand group of corp America, funded by the insurance companies that are going to put the screws to you and your family when one of them gets sick, and that even if you have health ins..
> 
> ...



Im waiting for the day the whole economy crashes & the dollar is worth $0, cause its coming. Its only a matter of time. Health care is *NOT* a right, thats right this *IS* America. *GET* a job an *EARN* your way in this world! Pay your own bills! How the hell is the *WORKING* person getting a break with this trashy unconstitutional bill, im going to be taxed to *DEATH*. its *NOT* my responsibility to pay for *YOUR* healthcare. Another thing, over 70% of the people in this country agree with me! Your so called healthcare bill is going to take 500 billion from the elderly, hows that helping those in need *LMAO*. You honestly think this is going to lower the deficit, *BAHAHAHA* if you think that i got a bridge to sell you in Miami.


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

Christopher67 said:


> Im waiting for the day the whole economy crashes & the dollar is worth $0, cause its coming. Its only a matter of time. Health care is *NOT* a right, thats right this *IS* America. *GET* a job an *EARN* your way in this world! Pay your own bills! How the hell is the *WORKING* person getting a break with this trashy unconstitutional bill, im going to be taxed to *DEATH*. its *NOT* my responsibility to pay for *YOUR* healthcare. Another thing, over 70% of the people in this country agree with me! Your so called healthcare bill is going to take 500 billion from the elderly, hows that helping those in need *LMAO*. You honestly think this is going to lower the deficit, *BAHAHAHA* if you think that i got a bridge to sell you in Miami.


your wrong just like any right wingnut. it's a doctors duty to cure the sick because it's a human right, period. the ins companies getting between you and your doctor are the ones that make it a PRIVILEGE, yea nice word haa, sorry you child dies because your not PRIVILEGED enough for the cancer treatment he needs, yea right i don't think so bub, not in this country!

and as far as you not paying for other peoples health care, "SURPRISE", you've been doing it for years. 

ins change is finally happening in this country if you can't live with it LEAVE and move to some south American hell hole where only the PRIVALEGED get health care, you will no doubt fit in nicely.

and as far as this country ending up broke? that will be because we are covering the planet with our troops in useless police actions that will never acomplish anything!

spending money on the health of Americans is a good thing open your EYES!!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

whitehunter2 said:


> your wrong just like any right wingnut. it's a doctors duty to cure the sick because it's a human right, period. the ins companies getting between you and your doctor are the ones that make it a PRIVILEGE, yea nice word haa, sorry you child dies because your not PRIVILEGED enough for the cancer treatment he needs, yea right i don't think so bub, not in this country!
> 
> and as far as you not paying for other peoples health care, "SURPRISE", you've been doing it for years.
> 
> ...



Right wingnut? *WOW* 

Yes i agree, bring the troops home.

So its ok for you to go into a grocery store & steal food?

You want *FREE* healthcare move to Cuba/Canada & or Europe.

Healthcare hasn't happened *YET*. lol

Besides *IF* it does pass it will be tied up in the courts with all the constitutional lawyers.

Yes i know i've been paying for *Other* peoples healthcare for years, I've been complaining for years also.

Common sense says, you cannot keep spending at the rate our goverment is and survive for very long.

I like how you *ASSUME* that iam a right wingnut as you put it. that couldn't be further from the truth.

Try this:
http://www.campaignforliberty.com/

http://www.ronpaul.com/


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foXQbmZxWYY <------Here


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

Christopher67 said:


> Right wingnut? *WOW*
> 
> Yes i agree, bring the troops home.
> 
> ...


we could only dream of a health care system like Canada or Europe have, and no i won't move to either, i'm an American and fight for change right here in my home land, real Americans don't run!

and the changes will come as scheduled in 2013/14 some right away, and all the ring wingnuts can go ahead and waste tax payers dollars with lawsuits that will leed nowhere anyhow. because once the American people get a taste of not having big insurance screwing them for having a pre existing condition, or having gone over their ins companies maximum for being too sick, and losing health ins because of a layoff there will be no turning back:thumbs_up


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

whitehunter2 said:


> we could only dream of a health care system like Canada or Europe have, and no i won't move to either, i'm an American and fight for change right here in my home land, real Americans don't run!
> 
> and the changes will come as scheduled in 2013/14 some right away, and all the ring wingnuts can go ahead and waste tax payers dollars with lawsuits that will leed nowhere anyhow. because once the American people get a taste of not having big insurance screwing them for having a pre existing condition, or having gone over their ins companies maximum for being too sick, and losing health ins because of a layoff there will be no turning back:thumbs_up


*IF* its tied up in the court system it will be *DOA* till an agreement is made which could be years or until the next president signs a executive order which deems it a unconstitutional act, which it is. Canada/European healthcare systems are a nightmare.

Since you're in the giving mood, im about to order a Z7, i expect you will be buying it for me? After all you wouldn't want me to go into the 2010 hunting season with no bow, would you? Just trying to think like you.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

whitehunter2 said:


> this is what the American people want and need. and anyone who has the nutz to say healthcare is not a right has a paper bung hole as far as i'm concerend! what the hell country do you live in! THIS IS AMERICA!!!!


What American people are you speaking for? I don't want this and I bleed Red, White, and Blue. Those of you who want the govt destroying our healthcare system, like every other project they touch, are in the minority. ...but that is the new America... majority no longer rules here.

Also, healthcare is not a right, it's a responsibility. It's YOUR responsibility to pay for YOUR helathcare. It's NOT my responsibility to pay for YOUR healthcare. It's NOT YOUR right to have ME pay for YOUR healthcare!


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> What American people are you speaking for? I don't want this and I bleed Red, White, and Blue. Those of you who want the govt destroying our healthcare system, like every other project they touch, are in the minority. ...but that is the new America... majority no longer rules here.
> 
> Also, healthcare is not a right, it's a responsibility. It's YOUR responsibility to pay for YOUR helathcare. It's NOT my responsibility to pay for YOUR healthcare. It's NOT YOUR right to have ME pay for YOUR healthcare!


you bleed red white and blue, my my arent you a yankee doodle dandy your very wrong, the majority of people want health care reform just like we are getting, your just listening to rigged fox news polls which are BS, take a walk around town and start asking people if they no longer want to be screwed by big health ins companies, or if they want to be bumped from coverage because they get too sick and their ins companies think they are a risk! or if they want to lose their ins because they get laid off their job or be denied ins because of a pre existing condition and get back to me on what Americans really think about health ins reform:shade: 

and health care is a right not a "PRIVILEGE", you go and tell people who have a sick loved one they can't save that person because they arent as "PRIVILEGED" as you and your family and get back to me if your still able to communicate

the right to the worlds Med technoligy will never be a "PRIVILEGE" and our lawmakers are making sure of this!


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

Christopher67 said:


> *IF* its tied up in the court system it will be *DOA* till an agreement is made which could be years or until the next president signs a executive order which deems it a unconstitutional act, which it is. Canada/European healthcare systems are a nightmare.
> 
> Since you're in the giving mood, im about to order a Z7, i expect you will be buying it for me? After all you wouldn't want me to go into the 2010 hunting season with no bow, would you? Just trying to think like you.


your dreaming and you no nothing about Europes health care system, France ranks number one in the world, and i have spoken to dozens of Canadians who wouldnt trade their health care for what we have in the states for nothing:teeth:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

whitehunter2 said:


> your dreaming and you no nothing about Europes health care system, France ranks number one in the world, and i have spoken to dozens of Canadians who wouldnt trade their health care for what we have in the states for nothing:teeth:




Its you that *KNOWS* nothing, the majority of Americans *DO NOT* want this unconstitutional bill ramed down thier throats. Again you have yet to tell me *WHY* I should help pay for your healthcare. Would you steal groceries from a grocery store? Sorry but you are one mis-guided person.

One other thing healthcare is *NOT* a right, please show me where it says that healthcare is a right. please Im waiting for this.


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

Christopher67 said:


> Its you that *KNOWS* nothing, the majority of Americans *DO NOT* want this unconstitutional bill ramed down thier throats. Again you have yet to tell me *WHY* I should help pay for your healthcare. Would you steal groceries from a grocery store? Sorry but you are one mis-guided person.
> 
> One other thing healthcare is *NOT* a right, please show me where it says that healthcare is a right. please Im waiting for this.


well if thats the way you want to look at it. open your mouth wide for the ramming my friend:teeth:nuff said, case closed, next!!!


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Will it all really matter. If the Health Bill does go through, lots of future doctors will be changing their major. People will not go into medicine knowing that they will have their pay scale set by the government. They'll change their majors and we'll have a doctors shortage in the future. Some of the top hospitals in the country are starting to come out and say that they won't be accepting medicare/medicaid with the budget cuts to doctor reimbersments. And it wasn't just Fox reporting it. Next.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

whitehunter2 said:


> you bleed red white and blue, my my arent you a yankee doodle dandy your very wrong, the majority of people want health care reform just like we are getting, your just listening to rigged fox news polls which are BS, take a walk around town and start asking people if they no longer want to be screwed by big health ins companies, or if they want to be bumped from coverage because they get too sick and their ins companies think they are a risk! or if they want to lose their ins because they get laid off their job or be denied ins because of a pre existing condition and get back to me on what Americans really think about health ins reform:shade:
> 
> and health care is a right not a "PRIVILEGE", you go and tell people who have a sick loved one they can't save that person because they arent as "PRIVILEGED" as you and your family and get back to me if your still able to communicate
> 
> the right to the worlds Med technoligy will never be a "PRIVILEGE" and our lawmakers are making sure of this!


Try again Junior. You go out and ask the general population if they want the govt controlling their healthcare and you will see that you are most certainly wrong and in the minority. THat's the problem with people like you... you think you have a right to everything. Show me your right to govt run healthcare in the constitution. ...I'm waiting...


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

whitehunter2 said:


> well if thats the way you want to look at it. open your mouth wide for the ramming my friend:teeth:nuff said, case closed, next!!!



Yea i thought so.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> Show me your right to govt run healthcare in the constitution. ...I'm waiting...



He can't, thats whats comical about his posts.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> Will it all really matter. If the Health Bill does go through, lots of future doctors will be changing their major. People will not go into medicine knowing that they will have their pay scale set by the government. They'll change their majors and we'll have a doctors shortage in the future. Some of the top hospitals in the country are starting to come out and say that they won't be accepting medicare/medicaid with the budget cuts to doctor reimbersments. And it wasn't just Fox reporting it. Next.




You're exactly right, i got a letter from 2 of my doctors already.


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

Christopher67 said:


> Its you that *KNOWS* nothing, the majority of Americans *DO NOT* want this unconstitutional bill ramed down thier throats. Again you have yet to tell me *WHY* I should help pay for your healthcare. Would you steal groceries from a grocery store? Sorry but you are one mis-guided person.
> 
> One other thing healthcare is *NOT* a right, please show me where it says that healthcare is a right. please Im waiting for this.


you'll never have to pay for my healthcare, i've been doing that ever since i went into business.
as far as being misguided, i guess your in to much of a fog to realize your are and have been paying for others people's healthcare for as long as you have been paying taxes and paying your health ins premiums, and yes you are paying one way or another.
maybe if Gov run healthcare is so horrible we should stop the whole medicare program for our elderly, how would that sit with you, yea MEDICARE is gov run healthcare geniuse!!!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

whitehunter2 said:


> you'll never have to pay for my healthcare, i've been doing that ever since i went into business.
> as far as being misguided, i guess your in to much of a fog to realize your are and have been paying for others people's healthcare for as long as you have been paying taxes and paying your health ins premiums, and yes you are paying one way or another.
> maybe if Gov run healthcare is so horrible we should stop the whole medicare program for our elderly, how would that sit with you, yea MEDICARE is gov run healthcare geniuse!!!



1.Genius, i posted above that i'm well aware that I've been paying other peoples healthcare for *WAY TO LONG*. I'll say it again, its *NOT* my responsibility to pay for *ANYONES* healthcare but that of my family.

2. Medicare is a joke, another thing why should i have to pay for anyone else's healthcare(There i said it again), which i also pointed out in earlier posts genius(There i said it again).

3.The majority of Americans *DO NOT* want the goverment to run thier lives from cradle to grave, maybe *YOU* do.

4.http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/responsibility *responsibility*

See no.5 ------> 5. reliability or dependability, esp. in meeting debts or payments.

5.I'm still waiting for you to show me proof that anyone is entitled to *FREE* healthcare, maybe i missed that in the constitution? This should be good, im waiting.....

:darkbeer::darkbeer: <-----I bought this beer with *MY* own money, lol.


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

Christopher67 said:


> 1.Genius, i posted above that i'm well aware that I've been paying other peoples healthcare for *WAY TO LONG*. I'll say it again, its *NOT* my responsibility to pay for *ANYONES* healthcare but that of my family.
> 
> 2. Medicare is a joke, another thing why should i have to pay for anyone else's healthcare(There i said it again), which i also pointed out in earlier posts genius(There i said it again).
> 
> ...


so what are you saying, leave the elderly who are on a limited income and can no longer work out in the cold to just die because you don't want to pay for their health care? my god, you better be carefull when out in the rain, your going to be struck by lightning one day dude:angel4:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

whitehunter2 said:


> so what are you saying, leave the elderly who are on a limited income and can no longer work out in the cold to just die because you don't want to pay for their health care? my god, you better be carefull when out in the rain, your going to be struck by lightning one day dude:angel4:



LOL :thumbs_up No thats not at all what im saying, lol. IF i could talk to you and explain how i would do things then you would see. but my finger are getting tired of typing. 

Here watch this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foXQbmZxWYY


----------

